# More pub wiring



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

What's wrong? It works, don't it?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Am i am looking at the zip cord or thermosat conductors ???


Merci.
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Gonna be hard to ground the dimmer with a plastic mud ring.

What was the special on the grilled steak & pasta salad, BTW?:laughing:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Gonna be hard to ground the dimmer with a plastic mud ring.
> 
> What was the special on the grilled steak & pasta salad, BTW?:laughing:


Dont forget the onion petals!:laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Y'all can tell they allow(ed) smoking there..look at the nicotine buildup on that box and ring....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Y'all can tell they allow(ed) smoking there..look at the nicotine buildup on that box and ring....


Could be a combination of cigarette smoke and grease.

Every restaurant I've ever worked in is a complete train wreck coated with a film of disgusting goop.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wall-to-wall violations I'll bet. Most bars are, even nice ones.


----------

